# recommendations for clippers for angora rabbits?



## silvergirl

Hi, 
What brand of clippers would you recommend for angora rabbits? Mine have become matted over the winter/spring and need a new start for their coats. I tried the cheap Wahl clippers and they do not work at all... Also, what size blade do you recommend? I tried a couple of rabbit supply places but the selection was poor or non-existent... Also, clippers can be expensive and I don't want to waste my money on another useless brand... I want this to be a one time only purchase!

(And, yes, I know their coats should be plucked, but I was working two full time jobs for too long, then I got sick, and now their coats need serious help...)

Advice would be much appreciated...

Thanks
Jay


----------



## RiverPines

I use the oster A5 3 speed clipper with various size blades for my buns.


----------



## jhuebner

NO clippers here, *the noise scares the bunnies * & they clog on their FINE wool.

Giant Angora rabbits are the only breed that "require" shearing. I did 5 just this weekend. I use a SHARP pair of embroydery shears, and just fleese them from the shoulder/neck back. Then I flip them in my lap and do their feet & belly. It takes me about 1hour each.

I have pictures on my website of a Giant in process of being clipped. I have a grooming table, and a turn table. It works GREAT!

We pluck French and Satin Angoras when they molt, about 2-3 times a year.

Good Luck & let me know if you have any questions! 

JLH

Joel Huebner
Oldhaus Fibers & Rabbits
Giant, French and Satin Angoras 
American Fuzzy Lops
Flemish Giants

Amana, IA 

www.oldhaus.net


----------



## Lilandra

i second the no to the clippers - it may seem easier to do it that way but it is not. besides clogging the clippers, the noise frightens the bunny and the heat generated by the clippers burns their skin. I use a pair of beautician shears on ours - and he gets clipped only on his back legs and underside as he lives in a colony and mats up when long, we also blow him out with a broken hair dryer (the heating element doesn't work) once a week to keep the dander from building up under he hair.
I've seen folks use a shop vac on reverse to do the same... long hair bunnies seem to have dry skin and with the shedding and the dander, they get mats quickly... 
you might want to try a bit of leave in conditioner on your hands and rub thru the coats and then brush thru them. at the county fair - we use baby wipes with aloe to keep the static down and it helps with preventing mats while everyone is petting and holding the bunnies -- we go to fair as a big show and tell/petting zoo experience, the bunnies eat up all the extra attention


----------



## brody

Joel - I want a bunny 

I second (third?) the notion to work on mats with a small pair of scissors - shaving mats can cause quite the skin burn too ...it takes longer but you have a lot more control ...


----------



## Falls-Acre

I used a pair of Oster livestock clippers. Except for the weight being hard on me, it worked just fine. With those shears it would only take about half an hour (or less) to shear. No other clippers of any kind would work though, because of the fine diameter of the wool.


----------



## jhuebner

Oh oh ... forgot to mention matts... 

the BEST tool ever for matts...with care & caution of course... but a flat handled seam ripper... 

don't be afraid to throw it away once in a while (keep only the sharp ones) ... watch not to poke the bunny. But a seam ripper will just slip under/through a knott! 

I had to "clean up" a totally matted English once (the girl kept sweaters & a leash on it) ... OMG was he a mess. but I had him done & happy in ~1hr... with a seam ripper & my embroidery shears.

(five Giant Angoras done this weekend, only 3 left) ... 

*Still I vote NO on clippers! *

and one more note, see Betty Chu's website .... http://home.pacbell.net/bettychu/index.html for more on Angora Grooming

JLH
Oldhaus Fibers & Rabbits
Giant, French and Satin Angoras
American Fuzzy Lops
Flemish Giants (yes they are the Gentle Giants)
www.oldhaus.net


----------



## Lilandra

seam rippers? 
midnight run to walmart!!
:bow: you're the king joel


----------



## hotzcatz

This is an old post, but perhaps it will be of interest to folks today.

I vote YES on clippers. The Red German Clippers if you can get them, especially if you can get the angora blade for them, but those are some expensive clippers. Aesculap Clippers -- International Association of German Angora Rabbit Breeders 

I just got electric clippers yesterday, Oster Golden A5 with the #40 blade. It does an EXCELLENT job on getting the fiber off the bunny. I think a short comb to put on the blade would be good, I'll pick that up next time I'm at the feed store. The #40 blade cuts the coat very short and the comb should leave a bit more on the bunny. 

The bunnies here are for producing fiber and previous to the electric clippers, it would take well over an hour (more like close to two hours or possibly more) to clip the whole bunny. The electric clippers make the whole bunny clip a fifteen to twenty minute experience. The clippers make some noise, but not enough to really startle the bunnies much. Much less than a vacuum or blender, more like a sewing machine. The blade doesn't heat up much, either, although it did get warm, but not warm enough to bother the bunny.

With the electric clippers, I'll be able to take better care of the bunnies since they can be clipped quickly. The German angora folks also espouse clipping over plucking because they claim the plucking decreases fiber production due to follicle damage from plucking. International Association of German Angora Rabbit Breeders

For bunnies going to a bunny show, though, it is best to pluck them if one wants to win.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I have 4 kinds of clippers and none of them work. I used sewing scissors. I think it would be awesome to have a pair of clippers for that, but I'll believe it when I see it. Lol!

Why joel do you say giant REQUIRE shearing? I have giants. I let my buck go a whole year after I got him before I cut him. He was fine and I could have left him to grow.


----------



## arachyd

I pluck but for matts that combing and fingers just can't get through I use a Safari dematting comb. It is just like a row of stitch rippers with a handle. You can use it gently and it slices through the matts.


----------



## rabbitgeek

We always used scissors for shearing. We also were on the show circuit. We had ribbons and Grand Champions which we grew ourselves.

Be careful about sweeping generalizations.

And a lot of Giants don't molt so they require shearing. They are descended from German Angoras which don't molt.

You can only pluck molting rabbits.

Have a good day!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Ok, what he meant is they don't molt, so if you want it off, it must be cut off. My english don't molt either, so I guess they require shearing too.


----------



## rabbitgeek

That's what is meant by certain rabbits require shearing. 

If they don't molt, you to shear to get the coats off.

Have a good day!


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel

My Frenchie hasn't been groomed in.....um4 1/2 months now  I clipped him down short when the heat really hit and haven't even blown his coat out since. I bring him in to work with me and use the dog groomers blower on him. Yes, clippers and blowers make alot of noise but rabbits get used to it just like any other noise.


----------



## raccoon breath

I use Wahl Arco SE with the 5 in 1 blade. It was recommended by quite a few people so I thought I'd give it a try. Didn't work at first but then I got some tips..like lowest blade setting for example, frequent oil, cut a starting point with scissors to start. After some tips from others, it worked like a gem. It was quiet for clippers and the bunnies weren't upset by the noise. They were a little suspicious of what was going on when I first got started but after they felt their hair coming off, they were very willing to cooperate. The only bad thing is that it takes some practice and I hate to ruin the good angora with a mistake while I'm learning. Not too many mistakes though thankfully. OH, these clippers work like a hot knife through butter on angora goats. Very easy.


----------



## raccoon breath

Hotzcatz - a 15 to 20 minute experience sounds amazing. I would love that.


----------

